#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Nieuwe msn-site voor iedereen!

## Mohammed1980

Salamoe alaykoem,

kennis opdoen over de islam (het bewijs uit de qoeran en soennah is met bronvermelding), fatawa van erkende geleerden en afbeedlingen van natuur of en andere mooie afbeeldingen. maar ook ontspanning doormiddel van een forum waarover gepraat kan worden over allerlei onderwerpen, of plaats een gedicht om je gedachten te delen met anderen. 

Incha Allah tot snel!

Ik ben net begonnen en de site is dus nog in opbouw, mijn excusses...

Mohammed NL

http://groups.msn.com/ISLAMvooriedereen/

Ma3a salama

----------


## _True_Angel

Ik zal je site insallah een bezoekje brengen  :Smilie: 

Beslama

----------

